# The Best ! most rare, neato , Mint Camera you ever saw Franka Solida



## Hampton (Mar 17, 2012)

Picture below


----------



## Railphotog (Mar 17, 2012)

Whaaaa?


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 17, 2012)

SPAM fail.


----------



## Helen B (Mar 17, 2012)

When you posted that did anything give you a hint - even a small hint, a little clue somewhere - that not everything had worked out the way you wanted it? 

Judging by this and your previous posts you seem to want to show us a Frank Solida with Hipstamatic or similar processing. Why not make a selection of fewer images and copy the IMG code from Photobucket instead of the HTML code. Why do you want to show us this in the Website section? It's a camera, not a website.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 17, 2012)

The URLs that are in the post are PhotoBucket pages............ of speakers, instruction manuals, video game parts, home-made computer cooling systems, medical gear...........


----------



## Derrel (Mar 17, 2012)

480sparky said:


> SPAM fail.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 17, 2012)

Derrel said:


>


----------



## Hampton (Mar 17, 2012)

OK Ok sorry for the picture Fail i guess this fourm isnt Html bassed


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 17, 2012)

Why is this in the Website Section? You already have it in the Collectors section.. why double post? If you are trying to sell it , it goes in Buy and Sell, not here!


----------



## Hampton (Mar 17, 2012)

because this is a website.....


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 17, 2012)

Hampton said:


> because this is a website.....



Funny.. I don't see a link to YOUR website, which is what this section is for! All I see are bunch of photos of an old camera you are trying to sell!


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 17, 2012)

Hampton said:


> OK Ok sorry for the picture Fail i guess this fourm isnt Html bassed



HTML / BBC code works fine here.. as long as you know how to do it!  http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...forum-functions-pictoral-guide-using-tpf.html


----------



## Overread (Mar 18, 2012)

HTML codes don't work here, actually most forums I know of do not allow HTML codes because they can easily be used to cause problems on the site. If you scroll down on the page just under the quick reply box on the right hand side there is a posting permissions box which lists what codes are and are not active on the site.

Further, as has been said, this section is for the promotion of established members professional websites, not for the general sharing of photos on the internet. In addition you shouldn't spread out the same threads/content over more than one thread - once is enough.


----------

